
In Japan, an artificial intelligence has been appointed creative director - pmcpinto
http://www.springwise.com/japan-artificial-intelligence-appointed-creative-director
======
Apocryphon
In Japan, a cat has been appointed as a railway VP [1], and a cartoon robot
cat has been appointed as a cultural ambassador [2]. Their management culture
simply isn't very anthropocentric.

[1] [http://www.economist.com/news/obituary/21656623-tama-
station...](http://www.economist.com/news/obituary/21656623-tama-
stationmaster-kishi-station-and-vice-president-wakayama-electric-railway-died)

[2] [http://www.nbcnews.com/id/23716592/ns/world_news-
asia_pacifi...](http://www.nbcnews.com/id/23716592/ns/world_news-
asia_pacific/t/japan-appoints-cartoon-ambassador/#.Vxe0SWOTXow)

~~~
krapp
There really seems to be nothing Japan won't anthropomorphize to make a quick
buck[0][1].

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuru-
chara](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuru-chara)

[1][http://en.rocketnews24.com/2016/01/19/toyota-goes-full-
otaku...](http://en.rocketnews24.com/2016/01/19/toyota-goes-full-otaku-
makes-40-kawaii-mascots-for-every-part-of-the-car/)

~~~
Apocryphon
We live in a pretty wacky future. [τ]

[τ] [http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dominos-app-featuring-
hatsune-...](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dominos-app-featuring-hatsune-miku)

------
daveguy
An advertising company in Japan has "appointed" a robot (that they developed?
really?) as their creative director. What it actually does: search
advertisement databases to give suggestions. Calling it an "employee" is a
publicity stunt.

~~~
crystalmeph
Yeah, it sounds like this is just a tool they're really getting a lot of use
out of, so they have a giant "in-joke" that it's actually an employee.

~~~
ansible
I'd like to see them pay income taxes for this 'employee' and do all the other
paperwork needed.

~~~
ihsw
That employee would need a corresponding Social Security Tax Number System
(SSTNS) number, and only those with resident registration are eligible.

I'm not sure the government wants to collect taxes on an individual that
doesn't use any social services. It would be very strange.

------
ekianjo
Seriously this is just a major PR piece of an article. I work with McCann in
Japan and their ways of working are far from modern.

------
ArkyBeagle
Whats funny is that on "Mad Men", McCann was one plot line generator as was
the big hulking IBM machine at about the same time. If I understood
everything, the IBM machine was part of why McCann was interested in SCDP.

------
edu
TL;DR: In Japan, an advertising agency makes up they have an AI to appear in
news.

~~~
xbmcuser
They are advertising their services by showing how good they are.

